#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Alias I-Convert

## peroo

Hi guys..


Anybody know where can I download Alias I-convert (and I-Sketch, I-Run maybe) please. This app can pipe specifikation from CADWorx to Autoplant convert.

ThanksSee More: Alias I-Convert

----------


## rahgoshafan

any body have alias-I?
please share
Alias I-Convert 3.3

Alias I-Data Integrator 3.6

Alias I-Export 2.7

Alias I-Run 3.4

Alias I-Sketch 2.5

Alias I-Sketch 2.5.1.2

Alias I-View CAD 1.4.1

----------


## bugmenot1

Alias I-Tools 3.5
Info from 9iv ->_http://www.9iv.com/down/soft/175.htm
_http://rapidshare.com/files/42081561/A.I-T.3.5.rar.html ~73828 KB
Alias Piping Solutions I-RUN 3.44
Info from 9iv ->_http://www.9iv.com/down/soft/885.htm
_http://rapidshare.com/files/42137851/A.P.S.I-R.3.44.rar.html ~74061 KB
Alias Piping Solutions I-VIEW 2.40
Info from 9iv ->_http://www.9iv.com/down/soft/886.htm
_http://rapidshare.com/files/42185789/A.P.S.I-V.2.40.rar.html ~35807 KB
Alias Spoolgen 5.0.1.6
Info from 9iv ->_http://www.9iv.com/down/soft/294.htm
_http://rapidshare.com/files/42086294/A.S.5.0.1.6.rar.html ~83740 KB
password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
All Programs NOT TESTED

----------


## peroo

bugmenot1
password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is pass for RAR file, when I try install I_Tool, I need another password

Thanks

----------


## Ocuta

any body have alias-I..... ?

Alias I-Convert 3.3

Alias I-Data Integrator 3.6

Alias I-Export 2.7

and Password for I-tools to instalation
Thanks a lot, very much

----------


## Ocuta

any body have alias-I..... ?

Alias I-Convert 3.3

Alias I-Data Integrator 3.6

Alias I-Export 2.7

and Password for I-tools to instalation
Thanks a lot, very much

----------


## westad22

For Installation-Password see "install.txt" in the ------Folder. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ocuta

For I-Tools did not come to.
do you have password for I Tools, please send me , dzocuta@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## Tiberius

thank you

----------


## Tiberius

Spoolgen is not working
do you have any ideea???

----------


## Ocuta

I got last week Spoolgen 5.1 , but I don't know put in megaupload.

I need Cadworx 2010

I had upload in megaupload , with name spoolgen51

----------


## rahgoshafan

I need Cadworx 2010

----------


## mrk

thank u very much...

See More: Alias I-Convert

----------


## alimuzzy

Any body have password for I-tools to instalation
Thanks a lot...

----------


## alimuzzy

nobody have password for i-tools??
Pls i need it it's veryu important..
Thanks a lot

----------


## nude032000

> I got last week Spoolgen 5.1 , but I don't know put in megaupload.
> 
> I need Cadworx 2010
> 
> I had upload in megaupload , with name spoolgen51



There u go....
Here is CADWorx Pro Plant 2010. It complete instruction to load its RIBBON.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lorimer

Here is the password for I-Tools setup:

ITv350_4MEUCD_0nly

Does anybody know password for I-VIEW 2.40 setup (provided one doesn't working)? Thanks.

----------


## alimuzzy

The password for i-view 2.4 setup is: " IVv240_FOR_MEU3D_0nly "
Thank for the passwort for i-tools :-)

----------


## lorimer

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## bm70

i need very much these programs
Alias I-Convert 3.3

Alias I-Data Integrator 3.6

Alias I-Export 2.7
please help me where can i download these program?

----------


## trublity

I like this software. thx

----------


## Ocuta

Please send me these programs   dzocuta@hotmail.com
Alias I-Convert 3.3
Alias I-Data Integrator 3.6
Alias I-Export 2.7

I need very much
thanks a lot

----------


## mk.chy12

The above links are dead. Please someone re-upload it. Thank you....

----------

